#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-16
<ohzie> Hey
<ohzie> :D
<thebwt> hello
<ohzie> :D
<ohzie> The ubuntu-austin channel is always quiet
<ohzie> but you guys seem to be awake a lot
<ohzie> Any Austinites? :D
<thebwt> <- austinite
<ohzie> Sweet
<ohzie> I've only lived in Austin for three years
<ohzie> but I'm getting used to the whole sun thing
<ohzie> that was difficult
<thebwt> hehe
<thebwt> I moved here in 08 myself.
<ohzie> Nice
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-17
<Linden940> ohzie, what sun thing? u mean the heat?
<muffinx> Howdy!
<Linden940> how are you doing muffinx ?
<muffinx> Doing okay, other than my allergies.  How are you?
<Linden940> fried, cooked an called it a day lol'
<muffinx> Well, "fried" can't be good.  :-/
<Linden940> lol
<Linden940> had to go digging around 3 warehouses today
<Linden940> sliced my finger open on some glass
<muffinx> That must have been nice.  Mondays are usually pretty hectic for me ... ended up having to deal with about a half ton worth of cardboard boxes.
<muffinx> I fired Banshee.  lol
<Linden940> lol i moved around 1,000pounds of scrap today
<muffinx> Yeah, that's always fun, especially when you are working with brilliant individuals who seem to be a bit confused over what "CARDBOARD ONLY" means.
<Linden940> an they are to cheap to have a forklift so...its in 100s of boxes an you have to empty large ones into small ones then put the large one where you want it an then refill it
<muffinx> So, I'm pulling out plastic, medical equipment, etc. from the boxes first.
<Linden940> i like medical equipment...huge amount of gold in them suckers
<muffinx> That's lovely.  Unfortunately, forklifts would not be feasible in my situation, because the masts would never get under some of the doors.
<muffinx> Although, this might not hold true given a forklift with sufficient velocity.
<Linden940> lols
<Linden940> I have seen a yard put forks right thought someones tail gate before...I cracked up big time
<Linden940> the tail gate looked like it had Chinese eyes
<muffinx> I bet that was funny to everyone except the owner of the truck.  ;-)
<Linden940> lol it was a scrapper guy
<Linden940> I dont know what one was older...the guy or the truck
<Linden940> so the to eye wholes did not really do any more damage than the truck all ready had
<muffinx> Hehe, maybe it helped his truck look a bit more unique and fashionable.
<Linden940> lol dont know
<Linden940> i just know my truck dose not have a tail gate
<muffinx> I sold my truck.  :-(  Couldn't afford the gas.
<Linden940> lol i'll pay what ever your fuel cost for a whole week if you will pay my fuel cost for the same week
<muffinx> Hehe, I might have been born yesterday, but it wasn't last night.  ;-)
<Linden940> my avg fuel cost is around 550 to 700 a week
<Linden940> last weeks was like mid 600s
<muffinx> Mine is about $50 a week, but I don't drive much in my car.  Mainly just to work and back.  And I moved to the same town.\
<Linden940> lol i'll pay our fuel cost for a whole month! just pay mine for the 5days my office is open
<Linden940> ok well me jumping into the shower...got my paper work done an its past 6pm (my office hours are 9 to 6)
<Linden940> so yea...shower time
<muffinx> Alrighty.  Talk at you later!
<Linden940> that shower was nice an hot =D
<muffinx> Yeah, I'm going to get me one of those later myself.
<ohzie> Linden940: yeah
<Linden940> another fun day
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-18
<muffinx> Howdy!
<thebwt> howdy
<muffinx> How are you doing this evening?
<thebwt> doing great
<muffinx> Super!  Doing alright myself.  Just relaxing and playing around with some stuff.
<thebwt> good to hear
<muffinx> Greetings!
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-19
<muffinx> How is everyone doing this evening?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-20
 * muffinx waves
<ohzie> dear Linden940: Nice internet. :(
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-05-21
<Linden940> good morning people
<stlsaint> yo im just about ot head to work
<Linden940> lol that sucks
<Linden940> today i am not opening my office =D
<stlsaint> yea i work sunday-sunday
<stlsaint> later man
<Linden940> take it easy
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-05-18
<johnstamosrisc> What is with the austin groups exclusivity?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-16
<Ghostbexartx> Hello
<thebwt> Howdy
<tiwake> off to work I go
<thebwt> later tater
<GhostBexar>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER GhostBexar usbyhbdmtbmh
<GhostBexar> gah
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-17
<tiwake> heh
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-19
<tiwake> WoodyPC: hey
<Ardonel> hey WoodyPC and tiwake
<tiwake> and Ardonel
<WoodyPC> hey yall
<WoodyPC> yall ever use a program called "mono complete"
<WoodyPC> ?
<Ardonel> How is/was your day tiwake ? and WoodyPC ?
<Ardonel> no
<tiwake> heh, alright
<WoodyPC> uneventful....rained all day here.
<tiwake> WoodyPC: hey, that guy never did call me :P
<WoodyPC> whatchall up too?
<WoodyPC> hang in there...I'll find out what's up with that.
<Ardonel> auditing mod code for minetest... and trying to find info on a nick who has been bouncing all over freenode...
<WoodyPC> ;0
<WoodyPC> ;o
<WoodyPC> :0
<WoodyPC> ardonel: maybe I can help. what is the nick:?
<Ardonel> xenthree3 (~xenthree3@h42-57.pool95-168.dyn.tolna.net)
<tiwake> am at work still... almost 5pm
<Ardonel> tolna is in Hungary
<Ardonel> account is fairly new <-- from a friend
<WoodyPC> what is this person doing? bad things?
<Ardonel> not sure how many channels were joined and parted, but wondering if someone is trying to hack freenode
<WoodyPC> ah, ok... I'll what I can dig up.
<WoodyPC> see
<Ardonel> -NickServ- Information on xenthree3 (account xenthree3):
<Ardonel> -NickServ- Registered : May 19 14:50:30 2016 (9h 8m 28s ago)
<Ardonel> -NickServ- Last addr  : ~xenthree3@h42-57.pool95-168.dyn.tolna.net
<Ardonel> -NickServ- Last seen  : May 19 20:59:39 2016 (2h 59m 19s ago)
<Ardonel> -NickServ- Flags      : HideMail
<Ardonel> -NickServ- *** End of Info ***
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-05-20
<tiwake> doing some wrenching on my car(s)
<tiwake> WoodyPC: do anything fun on the weekend
<tiwake> ?
<Ardonel> tiwake: if the rain holds off this weekend, I need to replace the window motor assemblies in the rear doors of our Trailblazer...
<tiwake> ah yeah
<Ardonel> I wonder how many more door panel clips I will break... probably should order new door panels...
<WoodyPC> sorry yall, was researching xenthree3 and this person is either a robot or is kind of like a monitor/hack/slasher...Ardonel: know what I mean?...
<Ardonel>  yeah, kinda what I thought...
<WoodyPC> catching this one might be hard though.
<Ardonel> also could be a script kidee playing with things that they shouldn't...
<WoodyPC> have to find out what makes him tick and setup a fake address for him to "hack" into. Then finding him would be easy.
<Ardonel> I got kinda paranoid when they showed up in 3 of my chatrooms on freenode... but xenthree3 apparently bounced into many chatrooms ...
<Ardonel> the old honeypot idea...
<Ardonel> make it too sweet to resist...
<WoodyPC> exactly
<tiwake> I gotta replace at least one of the window motors, and the right turn signal plastic housing
<WoodyPC> hopefully, we are both kind of paranoid and find out, it is a "newbie" and he is playing around where he shouldn't be.
<tiwake> changing the oil today and resurfacing the front rotors
<Ardonel> when we were testing setups for a new domain server, we accidentally 'took over' the network... people were calling from all over the building wondering what happened to the companys internal website... we didn't realise someone got in a hurry and helped us by cross-connecting networks in the network closet...
<WoodyPC> oh crud...How long til ya found it?
<Ardonel> we rolled back the camera footage to find out who it was...
<Ardonel> 40 minutes... as soon as we took our server down, the old domain controller took over...
<WoodyPC> yeah, I can see why everybody was calling. 40 minutes at my office and it would feel like the world was crashing down on me.
<Ardonel> then we got to thinking that we were on the wrong network segment for that to have happened... but it did... laptop was connected in to test network... surprise, but we had a wrong ip for this segment...
<WoodyPC> I goto go, I will chat later....see ya guys
<Ardonel> so we started working backwards to find out where the crossover was... after we found it, checked the appropriate camera history to find the 'helpful' individual...
<Ardonel> later
<Ardonel> tiwake: both of my rear doors ended up with frayed/twisted cables... the plastic housings for the cable ends broke out of the hub... it was plastic, it happens...
<tiwake> hmm
<tiwake> yeah, as a machinest, I dont really like plastic
<Ardonel> it is great for rapid prototyping things, but in a window... where the kids are going to continuously roll it up/down... come on, Chevy, think it through...
#ubuntu-us-tx 2018-05-15
<hwpplayer1> hi texas
#ubuntu-us-tx 2018-05-16
<thebwt> Hello!
#ubuntu-us-tx 2019-05-15
<dennis_>  so where in Texas is everyone?
